# wild hibernation... important



## james (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going out to Joshua Tree Thursday for soem rock climbing. I was excited hoping I could see a DT, but DUUUUUUUUHHHHHH, they'll be hibernating! Do they leave an open hole behind them when they burrow to hibernate? I don't want my friends or myself accidentally caving one in or doing anything to disturb them. Also, if I saw one, could I offer him/her some water in a clean lid? I know I can't touch them, but just curious. Thanks!


----------



## chelonologist (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi James,

Desert tortoises hibernate in the burrows they inhabit all year long. The burrows have a half-moon shape to the entrance. Here's a photograph of one:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2665007160/

Notice the tortoise tracks on the outside of this one. This time of year you will probably not see tracks, nor are you likely to see a tortoise. The burrows can collapse fairly easily, so if you see one, be extra careful not to tread over any. 

Also, desert tortoises have had several opportunities to drink this year with all the rain storms, so I don't think you'll need to worry about offering water. 

Have fun rock climbing!



james said:


> I'm going out to Joshua Tree Thursday for soem rock climbing. I was excited hoping I could see a DT, but DUUUUUUUUHHHHHH, they'll be hibernating! Do they leave an open hole behind them when they burrow to hibernate? I don't want my friends or myself accidentally caving one in or doing anything to disturb them. Also, if I saw one, could I offer him/her some water in a clean lid? I know I can't touch them, but just curious. Thanks!


----------



## james (Nov 10, 2008)

Sweet, thank you. I'll watch out for anything that looks like the picture in the link you attached.


----------



## james (Nov 17, 2008)

i found a few tortoise burrows! i kept clear of them, but it was pretty cool to know a DT is sleeping down there. thanks again!


----------

